# 2 Month Old Dragon Fry!



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys, well I finally got around to taking recent pics of my first ever successful spawn that just turned 2 months old on Sunday. I made a thread a while ago, but I never updated it and it died, so I just figured I'd make a new one. The fry are the offspring of a Red and gold Dragon HMPK and a Black Dragon HM female. 

I have about 20-25 left, about 15 still in the 20 gallon growout, 9 smaller ones that I separated into a 3 gallon since their older siblings were attacking them, and one fry I separated that I expect is female, in a 1 gallon named Tigerlily. A good few of them are pretty small for their age, I realize that and its probably due to me not doing enough water changes for a week or two when I started my new job. But since then I've been doing 75% daily water changes on each tank, and feeding them 3x a day. 

I do plan on selling a good amount on Aquabid and Ultimatebettas, anyone here who wants one, I'll be willing to sell here as well. Anyway enough babbling, here are the babies! 






















































































































Oh and here's some of Mom and Dad. 

Cerberus: 



















Sprinx: 




























So what do you guys think? Cute right? I know they're a bit small, but that'll change  I'll update with new pics next week probably!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, CUTE! <3 <3 <3 reminds me SO MUCH of Chappy! they should be getting their draggy scales in soon! i want one. o__o but, i can't. x:


----------



## Impolite (May 12, 2011)

ooooh. how exciting!! I'd definitely love to have one... but. eh. im broke.


----------



## noda (Jul 4, 2011)

thats cute XD..i wish i can find like that in our are XD


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

ADORABLE! 

Mine are at a month now (still tiny as heck) lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Well I was bored so I decided to take new pics of the fry, I know how you all love you some baby pics  I also took some pictures of their 20 gallon growout tank. Sadly I can only count at most about 9 babies in the growout, and I have 5 more in a 2.5 gallon. I guess 14 babies isn't bad for a first spawn, but still I thought I had more :/ 

Anyway here are some pics! 

The 20 Gallon: 



























(The babies favorite Hideout! AKA The Water Hyacinth. 

Fry: 9 weeks old on Sunday

Here are some pics of the biggest baby of the spawn, and the one with the most color, his/her name is Magma. 





































Other Babies: 









































































Well thats it for now. Sorry if I'm spamming with pics, I just love taking them <3 Can you guys notice if they're getting bigger at all? I can start seeing some little dragon scales coming in!


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

They're beautiful and developing their color really nicely! Can't wait to see what they look like all grown up!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

I really want one!!!!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Aww! I bet their gonna look as pretty as a pearl when they grow up...;-)


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

their so cute


----------



## MABlovesfishies (Jul 23, 2011)

Super cute!!!! I really want one, but I have no more room.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Update time! The babies 10 week Birthday is approaching, its Sunday, and I am getting Beany Baby containers shipped this week, that should arrive by tomorrow. I'm going on Vacation to NYC for about 4 days, so I'll star jarring the little buggers when I get back. They've really hit a growth spurt now, and seem to be getting all their color in  

PICS! 






























































































































































































Well there ya go, I think thats enough for now lol. Btw does anyone have any clue to the genders of most of them? They all look female to me, but then again idk if they should be starting to show longer fins if they're males, or not? Thanks!


----------



## PinkBetta264 (May 9, 2011)

OHHH how cute, wondering what exactly are beany baby jars and where did you find them?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

they're getting their scales in! >w< SQUEE! <3


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

their little dragon scales are adorable XD


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

aww cute. I'm interested to see what kind of tails they will have. I am wanting to breed my HM male to my HMPK female. Was told they would have shorter caudals... *shrugs*...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're so cute!


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Everyone wish the babies a happy 11 week Birthday! Everyone is jarred in Beanie Baby boxes now, and are either loving the fact that they aren't around their siblings or they're hating it. Some flare up and down the sides constantly, while a few still look a bit depressed, but from what I hear thats common after jarring. 

I was gone for a few days this week since I was in NYC, and my mom took care of the babies. They aren't dead, so I guess she did a good job  They've finally hit a bit of a growth spurt and are really starting to get all their colors in, and I've noticed a few are starting to grow longer fins. One in particular looks like an adult female xD Even though I suspect its a male. Anyway here are some pics! 



























































































And this here is Loki, the runt. He's growing though 










Hopefully I'll start seeing new growth as I'm going to be doing 100% changes on their containers every other day, and feeding them Daphnia, Pellets and Blood worms. More pics on their 3 month B-day!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

aawwww! <3 soooooo cute!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

sooo adorable!!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, how adorable! :O


----------

